# hamm and houten?? doing both



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hello, just wondering if hamm has ever been the day before houten before. considering driving over and going to both , but don't know if houten will be any good as most breeders will be at hamm. anyone have any ideas??

cheers


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We are doing both in Dec, Hamm on the Sat Houten on the Sunday, Houten is a great show, a much more relaxed atmosphere to Hamm.. a lot of people at hamm will go to Houten as well, but also there are often a number of vendors at Houten who aren't at Hamm, so there is something different, and if not, it's a nice relaxing day, not packed, not hot, can have a proper talk to some of the breeders that may have been really busy at Hamm


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah think i'll have to go to both then!! damn it. now the nice costs of ferry fuel hotel and sat nav!! great


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only extra cost for us really is an extra 1 night in a hotel and a bit of fuel. If you're paying for the ferry over to Hamm anyway... might as well take advantage of it and get 2 shows for the price of one ferry fair :lol2:  And staying in a hotel makes it more relaxing and much more of a break.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we are doing both

bad news - lots of driving 

good news - meet lots of new people


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i think it's going to have to get done. yeah a lot of driving but i'll leave plenty of time and have loads of stops. the petrol stations are always a laugh. what do you think the amount of amphibians will be like i've never been in december before??


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

we are driving over but need to find a cheep ferry , any ideas ???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use Stena Line to Hook of Holland as it's only 1 hour drive from Houten, but it is not a cheap ferry usually


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i looked at seafrance is £65 for total trip out during friday and back on sunday evening.

what do you reckon the chances of finding a hotel with a room in houten are?


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got a question about the hamm show myself. Is there any rules on what you can and can not bring back into the country. Probably is for DWA, but what about anything else? Also is the actual place easy to find?

Sorry for hijacking the post slightly.

Thanks 

Neil.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

exoticsandtropics - a lot of people stay in amsterdam for houten, but rotterdam is also pretty close. I personally am staying in the Mercure at Hamm for 2 nights and driving to Houten in the morning (leave at 6am get there for 10am) as I don't want to be at the front of the queue anyway and I like the Mercure 

spikes n scales - if an animal is on the cites list you will need the appropriate certificate just like you would in the UK. Receipts will help if there are any problems at customs just to prove where you bought it and how much you paid for it. Hamm is meant to have a captive bred only policy anyway, but some species are restricted on whether they can be taken from the wild (especially european species), and things like royal pythons should only be imported into the UK if CB unless you are declaring them CF under a cites importation quota. As all animals are meant to be CB at hamm, getting a receipt that states this should not be difficult.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

thats cool thanks, well i'm just going to roll up to houten and try to find a hotel or a service station maybe??

i'll have to see but thanks for the help


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I know there are plenty of B&Bs and hostels about for backpackers


----------



## Big_sven76 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Houten*

I went to Houten in oct the 12th and took the ferry from dover calais. left real early in the sunday morning took 3hrs to get there by car and was back home drinking a coffee at 8.30pm. Ferry cost me £44.00 and then half a tank of diesel so say another £35.00 what a great day out for £79.00 and you get ya show bargans and if you go dec why not get your xmas ciggies and drinks  Not wanting to give people ideas or anything lol

Sven


----------

